# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Ciruela Roja o Ciruela Pasa?

## stephany.aburto

Hola, que tal! estoy realizando un estudio de prefactibilidad de compota de ciruela, pero aun no se que tipos de ciruela existen en el Perú. He investigado y leí que la mejor ciruela para los postres es la ciruela pasa pero no se si aqui se cosechan. A parte investigué que la ciruela mas rica es la ciruela roja pero no se si con esa se puedan realizar compota para bebes o adultos. Espero me ayuden con cualquier informacion que me pueda servir. Ademas como tambien en que lugar del Peru puedo conseguir las ciruelas a buen precio y ricas. Gracias  ::jiji:: Temas similares: CEBOLLA ROJA PANTERA ROJA Venta de 1.5 Tn de ciruela roja para Diciembre - Huaral Artículo: Sierra Exportadora exhibe productos en "Feria de la Ciruela" en Virú que pasa con este maiz ? ¿Proveedores de ciruela, ubicados en Lima?

----------


## Ararat

Hay dos tipos de ciruelas: 
1. La ciruela europea (Prunus domestica):  
Mayormente empleadas para la elaboracion de ciruelas pasas, mermeladas y postres por su elevada cantidad de azúcar. 
Las variedades de ciruelas empleadas para la elaboración de mermeladas o postres (compotas) son: 
- Reina Claudia Verde 
- President 
- D'Agen (para pasa) 
- Angelina Burdett 
- Coes Golden Drop 
- Green Gage 
- Sugar (para pasa)  
Estas ciruelas son europeas y pueden cultivarse en el Perú a partir de los 3000 a 3400 metros sobre el nivel del mar. 
2. La ciruela asiática (Prunus salicina) 
Mayormente empleada como fruta de mesa por ser jugosas y de mayor tamaño que las ciruelas europeas. 
Las variedades de ciruelas empleadas como fruta de mesa son: 
- Weeping Santa Rosa 
- Santa Rosa 
- Beauty 
- Gulf Ruby 
- Gulf Golden 
- Golden Japan 
- Catalina 
- Laroda 
- Wickson 
- Angeleno 
Las ciruelas asiáticas se pueden cultivar en la costa central y sur y valles interandinos entre los 2500 a 3000 metros sobre el nivel del mar. 
La fruticultura peruana y especialmente la andina está abandonada desde los años 80, tiene casi cuarenta años de atraso en donde se cultivan variedades de bajisima calidad genética y sin ningún criterio técnico, ni erradicacion de la mosca de la fruta. 
*Las compotas se hacen de fruta fresca. 
Tendrías que comprar ciruelas importadas de Chile, Reina Claudia Verde, Green Gage o President porque en Perú solo se cultivan ciruelas Santa Rosa. 
Saludos.  
REINA CLAUDIA VERDE 
           CIRUELAS EUROPEAS: PRESIDENT,                    COES GOLDEN DROP, GREEN GAGE Y CIRUELA PARA PASA SUGAR 
CIRUELAS ASIÁTICAS:

----------


## stephany.aburto

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Pero tengo una duda, la ciruela roja o criolla esa que promueven bastante en las ferias de Viru(Spondias purpurea). Son frescas y dulces. Con ese tipo de ciruela no se puede hacer compota?

----------


## Ararat

En realidad esas no son ciruelas, los colonizadores europeos le pusieron ese nombre por parecerse a una ciruela europea pequeña, ser dulce, refrescante y tener una sola semilla.
El nombre cientifico de las ciruelas verdaderas es _Prunus domestica_ y _Prunus salicina_.
La "ciruela" a la que te refieres no pertenece a la familia de las ciruelas porque es una _Spondias purpurea,_ emparentadas con las de su misma familia.
Al igual que a la granadilla le pusieron aquel nombre por parecerse en cuanto a la cantidad de semillas a la granada del viejo mundo.
A aquella "ciruela" de estas tierras deberían llamarlas de la misma forma ciruelilla, para diferenciarlas de las ciruelas. 
Tengo entendido que en el mes de abril empieza la cosecha de "ciruelilla" (Spondias purpurea). 
Averigua en que mes hay cosecha de Spondias purpurea en en norte (Virú-La Libertad) ó en el sur (Palpa-Ica), para que tengas una fruta fresca y de buena calidad para que puedas hacer tu compota, ten en cuenta que para hacer compotas se necesita que la fruta sea fribrosa y tenga pulpa, la consistencia de la pulpa de la Spondias purpurea es mayormente líquida. 
Frutas comúnmente empleadas para hacer compota: 
Manzana
Pera
Membrillo
Melocotón
Ciruela  
Saludos.

----------


## Ararat

En realidad esas no son ciruelas, los colonizadores europeos le pusieron ese nombre por parecerse a una ciruela europea pequeña, ser dulce, refrescante y tener una sola semilla.
El nombre cientifico de las ciruelas verdaderas es _Prunus domestica_ y _Prunus salicina_.
La "ciruela" a la que te refieres no pertenece a la familia de las ciruelas porque es una _Spondias purpurea,_ emparentadas con las de su misma familia.
Al igual que a la granadilla le pusieron aquel nombre por parecerse en cuanto a la cantidad de semillas a la granada del viejo mundo.
A aquella "ciruela" de estas tierras deberían llamarlas de la misma forma ciruelilla, para diferenciarlas de las ciruelas. 
Tengo entendido que en el mes de abril empieza la cosecha de "ciruelilla" (Spondias purpurea). 
Averigua en que mes hay cosecha de Spondias purpurea en en norte (Virú-La Libertad) ó en el sur (Palpa-Ica), para que tengas una fruta fresca y de buena calidad para que puedas hacer tu compota, ten en cuenta que para hacer compotas se necesita que la fruta sea fribrosa y tenga pulpa, la consistencia de la pulpa de la Spondias purpurea es mayormente líquida. 
Frutas comúnmente empleadas para hacer compota: 
Manzana
Pera
Membrillo
Melocotón (Durazno)
Damasco (Albaricoque)
Ciruela europea (Prunus domestica) 
Saludos.

----------


## stephany.aburto

Gracias!! Voy a investigar bien ese tema de la ciruelilla y comprarla e intentar la compota. Pero caso contrario, que ciruela me recomiendas para hacer una compota? estoy buscando una ciruela que se pueda cosechar o que ya existan cosechas aqui en Peru y no importarla de chile o de otro pais por que busco fomentar la inversion en la agricultura y este tipo de cosecha. Te comento que en el mercado hay 2 marcas Heinz y Agu de compotas que ofrecen compata de ciruela pasa y son importadas de costarica y panama. Cuando pregunte por que no hay una marca peruana me dijeron que el guindon es importado y no hay cosechas? si es que hay otro tipo de ciruela cual me recomendarias? gracias  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ararat

Hay una especie de Prunus originaria del continente americano, mas conocida como *"guinda"* en los valles interandinos de la sierra central del Perú y capulí en la sierra norte. 
Su nombre ciéntifico es *Prunus serotina*, la fruta es muy pequeña, de 1 cm de diámetro, pero su pulpa tiene casi semejante consistencia a la del ciruelo europeo (_Prunus domestica_) será porque son de la misma familia _Prunus_. 
No es guinda europea o cereza ácida (_Prunus cerasus_), ni cereza (Prunus avium), en el continente americano le llaman cerezo negro, guinda ó capulí. 
La "guinda" ó capulí es cosechada en la sierra central (Valle del Mantaro) a fines de enero y comienzos de febrero, en esos lugares cuando hay sobreproducción las hacen secar para almacenarlas. 
Creo que lo más recomendable para tu trabajo es que lo hagas de "guinda", tiene pulpa consistente, es dulce y tiene buen sabor; además de ser una fruta de cultivo tradicional y arraigado en los andes peruanos.
La "guinda" o capulí (_Prunus serotina_), es una fruta muy deliciosa que en parte es casi desconocida por los propios peruanos, aquel trabajo que realizarías con la _Prunus serotina_ sería muy beneficioso para que dieras a conocer las bondades nutricionales y de consumo de este pequeño fruto. 
Suerte y éxitos. 
Árbol de _Prunus serotina_: 
Frutos agrandados de _Prunus serotin_a: 
Feria de la "guinda" (_Prunus serotina)_ en el Valle del Mantaro:

----------


## Ararat

Con respecto al cultivo de ciruelas en el Perú tengo entendido que hay cultivos de ciruela asiática en la costa desde Huaral hasta Tacna, en la sierra hay cultivos de ciruela europea y asiática. 
Te voy a dar el nombre de dos viveros que producen plantones de ciruelos en la costa y sierra.  *Vivero Los Frutales en Huaral-Lima* 
Produce plantones de ciruelo asiático Santa Rosa, ellos te podrían dar información de los lugares en donde se cultivan.  *Vivero San Antonio en Calca-Cusco* 
Produce plantones de ciruelas europeas y asiáticas, ellos te podrían dar información acerca de los lugares en donde se cultivan. Tengo entendido que en aquel vivero se producen plantones de ciruela europea Reina Claudia Verde, además de tener ciruelos en producción en Chacchapampa, Calca-Cusco. 
HUERTO CHACCHAPAMPA, CALCA-CUSCO 
Ciruelo europeo (_Prunus domestica_) Reina Claudia Verde* 
Ciruelo asiático (_Prunus salicina_) Santa Rosa  _*supuestamente_ 
Enlaces:  https://www.facebook.com/viverolosfr...type=3&theater  Viveros Cusco « San Antonio  https://www.facebook.com/ViverosCusc...type=3&theater

----------


## Ararat

Excelente

----------

